# And it begins... I think



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like a Rita (MargaRita) and Star are going today


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I caught Margarita laying down with a very posty legged position and bulging...

Then Star started walking all posty and hunch backed. 

Both are FF and the Rita was way young to be bred. I'll keep ya'll posted as the day goes!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks. Neither one of them really has streaming but their postures say "labor" to me. But...I have been wrong before! LOL I thought Cocoa would be first in here, but....we'll see.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Babies yet? I know it hasn't been an hour yet...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope. And not acting like it anymore either. :hair: I should know better, shouldn't I? :-D I'm not expecting too much for a little while. Probably be at least a couple hours. Neither look to be in hard labor so..... We'll see how the day goes.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well happy kidding to you!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm doing the same thing today, waiting on kids. Except I'm waiting on my only bred standard to kid. Come on girls the wait is killer!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You have more drink names ready?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> You have more drink names ready?


:ROFL: I was just wondering what the heck I was going to name them!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Tequila drinks...
Esmeralda 
Matador
Paloma


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

happy kidding!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Now I want a cocktail!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh...drink names?

Tequila Sunrise (Sunrise for short?)
Tom Collins (two names for the price of one)
Brandy
Rum Punch (Punchy?)
Daiquiri
Pina Colada
Chianti
Pinot Noir
Sangria


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Star


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cocaine Lady
Kahlua
White Russian


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

My doe who kidded a few days ago never streamed and in fact only had dabs of mucus for a week before. Best signs for her were: huge tight udder, ligs gone, and VERY vocal. She didn't even paw much. Can't wait to hear more! Keep us informed!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And...we are just hanging out doing nothing. Lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh they aren't doing nothing, they are giggling at you behind your back.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Very true. Sigh....


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Mai Tai my favorite!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding Carmen  Sorry, I don't know any drink names!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You guys came up with some fantastic names! LOL I should have known. hehe Well....they are just being goats. Darn things anyway. Guess I'll have to wait a couple days for more babies.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

known what about drink names???  :cheers: *hiccup*


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:slapfloor: Yep...exactly what I meant!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I would send the kidding fairy that was here, but its the buck fairy...I thought I sent her to sStephanie'sweeks ago, but iI guess not!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Darn goats. I should have known better than to get excited. They all look at me like "hey! What's up Mom" when I go out there. :wallbang: They can be due anytime between Apr 10 and May 15. Any bets that they'll make me wait another whole month????


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well Erica, I am done with the buck fairy...lol....I wish I wasn't! I wanted at least 3 bred this season. Mine has been so slow going.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh, Lemon Drop!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

happy kidding! We are sitting around waiting for babies too but I think they are going to hold on for a little bit longer , lol. My one very large (wide)doe is up in the middle of the round hay bale happily munching away, not a care in the world.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Anything yet??


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah did Margarita have any tequila shots yet?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope. Nothing. Not even remotely acting like anything is going on.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha...what a brat!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

On a good note, Whiskey is....like....tame? She comes right up to us...wants petted....weird. Cocoa looks like she's about to pop and she grunts and groans whenever she's laying down. She got up to walk tonight and her back legs are about as posty as they can get without turning into posts. Since I plan on being gone most of the day tomorrow...we can count on babies then. hahahaha


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> Darn goats. I should have known better than to get excited. They all look at me like "hey! What's up Mom" when I go out there. :wallbang: They can be due anytime between Apr 10 and May 15. Any bets that they'll make me wait another whole month????


If you're girls are anything like mine, I would say that's a given! :laugh:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

anything yet???


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No. Absolutely nothing. Sigh...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're pointing and laughing at you. lol


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

If it's a buckling, you gotta go with Cap'n Morgan, and if there are twins, Cap'n Morgan and Cola, if trips add Lime.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

if it makes you feel any better, my girls have done nothing yet either. Two of them , the babies have dropped, you would never know the one is actually pregnant other than her growing udder. Little bits of goo her and there from three of them and lots of getting up and down, moans, panting, you name it...but no labor yet, lolol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I need a margarita! And what's is happening with your Rita's?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Whiskey!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's not dilating like she should.....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yay! but oh no! go in a check?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How is she?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Full breech 1st one. 2nd almost immediately after. Waiting on next


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

#3 is here....maybe 1 more


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So far


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah! Just when you think you are wrapped up for nthe night.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

#1 boy. #2 girl. #3. Think a girl


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well you know once one goes they will all start going.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

HerdQueen said:


> Well you know once one goes they will all start going.


Isn't that true! I waited a whole month for my does to go. The first went, and what do you know, all seven went within 3 1/2 days delivering 16 kids, 9 bucks, 7 does, and two dead bucks.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

1st one was full on breech. Hubby reached in and pulled him out by his hip bones. I couldn't get ahold of him to pull. LOL That would have been why she wasn't dilating like she should have. Whew! Looks like we have a Cap'n Morgan. :lol: Figure out the 2 girls tomorrow.

Now....for the others....I think Cocoa is next


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! still waiting here lolol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We still have 5 to go. LOL 2 of them look like more triplets...one like twins and the other 2 only singles (not sure if that's good or not as they are the young ones that weren't suppose to get bred)


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am almost hoping ours wait til tomorrow...its too cold out tonight and windy...oh and I need to catch up on my sleep lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You DO realize you just jinxed yourself on that sleep thing...right? LOL I hope they wait for you too. We aren't suppose to be too cold tonight so ours should be ok.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

yep, I probably did jinx myself lol. it is minus 5 here right now, and wee bits of snow flakes. Suppose to get up to 4 tomorrow, and sunny, so if they wait until afternoon, I will be happy


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> #1 boy. #2 girl. #3. Think a girl


Congratulations! As long as they are here, alive, up, and nursing who cares what sex they are! You've got at least 3 month's to say "Gee, I wish you had been the opposite of what you are."


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How are babies?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats! so....whiskey related names:

Scotch
Bootleg
Crown Royal
On the Rocks
Glen(da - for a girl)
Manhattan


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Star is streaming! We will have more babies today! I'm in town so that should get things moving along.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome! Happy kidding, I'm running to town I will check on the action when I get back.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Should have spent more time in town. She hasn't progressed much at all. LOL It's not an impressive amount of streaming but it is there. And poor fat old Cocoa can't even lay down...takes her 5 minutes to figure out how to get down. No clue how she ever gets back up. She's standing and "star gazing"...don't think she's far behind Star.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds like a long night for you!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Star has serious streaming!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

...


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh wow!! Any time!!:baby:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow I guess that was some serious streaming. You got kiddies yet?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Boy is black...girl is brown


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah for babies! What color is your buck?
Is cocoa pushing yet?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Buck was black...go figure, right? LOL Cocoa is just looking fat and miserable


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Poor girl! I do not miss feeling that way myself!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OH! And while I'm delivering kids, my hubby disappears. No clue. He comes in finally and tells me: He saw a FOX in the goat pen!!!:shock: Chased it into the old silage pit and found a den. :hair:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't good.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd tell hubby time for a new fur stole.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He tried. Even had Keela out there with him. We're turning the llamas out there tonight


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cocoa....poor fat girl


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Moon...not quite as bad as cocoa


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And....I think Margarita lost hers....she doesn't look pg at all anymore


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The llamas won't like the fox and will stomp it to death if they catch it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> The llamas won't like the fox and will stomp it to death if they catch it.


That is exactly what I'm hoping for! I just want it gone. Guess we know what got our ducks the other night....


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Cocoa made my eyes pop! Quads...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Isn't she HUGE? Poor girl...she can't hardly get around. Her udder is monstrous too. I can always hope for quads...but I'm thinking at least trips.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats on the babies! I like the brown and white girl. are you going for more black in your herd?

oh my! coo coo for Coco puff!!! she's HUGE!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Such sweet babies  and poor coco looks like shes deff got four in there wow ive never seen a goat that pregnant!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...she is huge!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No really wasn't going for more black. Just kind of worked that way. The buck I could find was black. LOL Guess I'm getting some black this year!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are sweet


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If she doesn't have quads I will be. Very shocked!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I had a fox in my goat pen too! But my goats took care of it themselves. My uncle found it the next morning, smashed to 90 degrees, where they crushed it into the corner of the wall. We also found what was eating duck eggs, sooo...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, poor Cocoa! She looks absolutely miserable! She also looks somewhat embarrassed at having her ungainliness caught on camera! Poor baby! Awful cute babies you've got there!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Any more babies?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope. We are in "holding" pattern at the moment. LOL On a good note, hubby got the fox!!! Hopefully, the only one but since it was a male....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well....it's a possibility that the last one is going to go today. The Rita (Margarita...according to Lizzie...I can't tell them apart and have no clue which is which LOL) looks like she may go today. There is some mucous, but not enough to be considered streaming. I'm pretty worried about her cause hubby just can't NOT feed them....she has been on full feed grain for the last couple weeks. Arrgghhh....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, we are done kidding. Rita had hers this morning. Too big. Hubby had to pull it and he said it wasn't a good kidding. Rita is fine, but her boy was born dead. When hubby gets home from work, we'll try to milk the colostrum out. She looks like she's gonna have a nice udder like her mama. So....question...would you guys continue trying to milk her or let her dry up since she's so young? She's not even a year yet....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may as well milk her if you want the milk. Sorry it turned out so bad.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, it could have been worse. We could have lost the rita. We knew she was too young so just really happy she made it thru. We ARE going to milk the colostrum and freeze it. Guess we'll see how she does for milking after that.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I would milk her. I had a doe kid at 11 months, I milked her and she did great.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww....I'm sorry about the boys. if I were you, and if you needed the milk, I would milk her. you can be the babies she's lost.

btw - I made margaritas last night for cinqo the mayo, and thought of you. then...my bf had limoncello b/c the friends who came over with the tequila took the tequila with them when they left, and I thought of you again. haha.


----------

